# Mile-Wide Asteroid Near Earth April 29



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Mile-wide Asteroid 52768 (1998 OR2) is expected to pass Earth by only 0.0421 AU on 2020 APR 29 at 09.59 UT (04.59 CDT). The estimated greatest brilliance by JPL is magnitude +10.8 on MAY 01.

I've created a chart and ephemeris that can be viewed at https://www.CurtRenz.com/asteroids.html

Photos and descriptions of the asteroid would be welcome additions to this thread.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

If only our national observatories were open to watch/record it. 

We've been closed since Auntie COVID came to town.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Curt Renz said:


> Mile-wide Asteroid 52768 (1998 OR2) is expected to pass Earth by only 0.0421 AU on 2020 APR 29 at 09.59 UT (04.59 CDT).


How close is this in layman's terms? Should I break out the expensive wine I've been saving and consume it all before next Wednesday?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

0.0421 AU is approximately 3,913,439.49 miles (US). IIRC our moon is ~186,000 miles away from Earth (probably to the nearest surfaces).


----------

